# 45 Degree lock-mire router bit



## rain (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought such a bit to build kitchen cabinet drawers. This is a 'work in progress', and I have begun test cutting the joint with very real success.

For those in need of helpful information, which, does not come included with the Freud Baby Lock Mitre, you can turn to the benevolent folks at Lee Valley.
Their online router bits section will take you, if you choose, to a .pdf for 
pretty much each of their specialty bits. I began to utilize this valuable
information bank, and am building a folder for several bit types. While I 
normally buy Freud bits, I am a regular customer for other products of Lee
Valley, and did not feel like too much of a leech.

I have built dovetails in the past for almost all of the drawers I've assembled, but have enjoyed good results in solid woods only. The current drawers are of half inch birch plywood, thus the choice for mitres.

I am using a Milwaukee 5625-20 mounted in a cast-iron table.


----------



## rain (Dec 29, 2009)

*45 Degree Lock Mitre bit, sorry for the mispell*

My first post, and the title was incorrectly spelled. Well, it can only get better from here.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings, thank you for joining us on this forum, you are most welcome.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Art, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you joined.


----------

